# Hmmm....



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2010)

What is this?



​


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 27, 2010)

I had just come in here to comment on how much I liked the new Zeitgeist logo and slogan. It looks great, has interesting motion, and tells a ton about the campaign (I'm assuming PCs will build or fight mechanical monstrosities which trying to effect positive change by influencing the masses in some way).


----------



## mach1.9pants (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah tis an AWESOME logo. 

Now I don't like steam punk, or even the zobecky type stuff. And I don't play 4E.

But (like Zobeck) I will still get this for the great prduction values and story... and to support ENW


----------



## Klaus (Dec 27, 2010)

Glad you guys liked the logo.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 29, 2010)

The logo rocks. It's beautiful and elegant in a really butch manly way.

Butch Manly. That's the name I will use for my next gnome.


----------



## dangerous jack (Dec 29, 2010)

Not allowed to give you more XP right now, Klaus, but it's an awesome logo!  Between the logo, factoids, and the campaign world overview, I'm excited about this campaign.


----------



## john112364 (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's a great comic if anyone want to get into the steampunk state of mind: here. It's called _Girl Genius _by Phil and Kaja Foglio.

Just a warning: I find this comic _very_ addictive!


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 30, 2010)

I dig Girl Genius too, but ZEITGEIST will have a very different tone, and possesses a lot more elements of classic fantasy, rather than being wholly steampunk. But I've said too much already.


----------



## C_M2008 (Dec 30, 2010)

What is it?

Is it a an adventure saga like war of the burning sky or is it a campaign setting? both?

More details please. (I assume the slow roll is a tease and I'm not really expecting an answer)


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 1, 2011)

C_M2008 said:


> What is it?



All i can guess is that it is definitely not an Acne'd Apparition or a Pimpled Poltergeist!


----------



## renau1g (Jan 1, 2011)

Not sure if anyone can answer but will the 4e conversion be completed for WotBS before this one gets going?


----------

